# Conference on Inclusive Capitalism



## nickel (May 27, 2014)

Συναντιόνται, λέει, στο Λονδίνο κάποιοι που διαχειρίζονται το ένα τρίτο των επενδύσιμων κεφαλαίων όλου του κόσμου για να συζητήσουν τρόπους να ανανεώσουν το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα. Γιατί μου βγήκε ένα «Ωχ» όταν το διάβασα; Γιατί δεν σκέφτηκα ότι η βελτίωση (ή αυτό το «inclusive») θα μπορούσε να συμπεριλάβει κι εμένα; 

Βάζω εδώ την είδηση και κάποια στιγμή θα τη διαβάσω κιόλας. 
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-27517577?ocid=socialflow_twitter


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2014)

Διαβαζω στο άρθρο ότι ο ένας απο τους ερωτηθέντες είναι:
Church of England's director of Mission and Public Affairs
He carries specific responsibility for work on economic issues
Has been ordained for over 30 years and has worked as a parish priest, an industrial missioner, and as director of a theological think tank

Και σκέφτομαι ότι στην Ελλάδα αν ρωτάγανε τον αντίστοιχο της εκκλησίας της Ελλάδος θα άρχιζε η γκρίνια ότι οι παπάδες να καθίσουν στα αβγά τους και να μην ασχολούνται με τα κοινά κλπ κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2014)

Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε τρία επίπεδα καλύτερους, βλ. Βατοπέδιο.

Και επειδή υποθέτω ότι ο τίτλος ίσως είναι απωθητικός για κάποιους, ορίστε μία από τις συνεισφορές:

*Clive Menzies*, Critical Thinking*
A 2011 study in the New Scientist revealed that 147 "super entities" control 40% of 43,060 transnational corporations and 60% of their revenues. The study was based on shareholders and directors but doesn't reveal beneficial ownership and control hidden behind nominee companies, trusts and foundations. Evidence suggests power is even more concentrated than the study indicates.

This stateless power dominates politics, media and education. Financial capitalism seeks to monetise and control everything, influencing legislation and regulation in its favour.

Stateless power is drawn from three fundamental flaws in the economic system, evolved to benefit the ruling class over centuries, but these flaws have been expunged from economic discourse:

Flaw 1. Private capture of the value of land, resources and other commons (such as water, the radio spectrum, genes, nature and knowledge), gifts from nature (or God), the value of which is communally created. The value of these must be shared for the good of all to fund public services and an unconditional citizens dividend.

Flaw 2. Interest on money creates no wealth but systemically drives inequality, environmental destruction, conflict and exponential, unsustainable debt growth. Debt must be unenforceable in law and usury (lending money at interest) illegal. Debt must revert to a social construct rather than its current role of facilitating wealth extraction, exploitation and oppression.

Flaw 3. Increased mechanisation and technology has rendered full employment unachievable, unnecessary and undesirable. The means to life cannot be conditional on paid employment but is a right for all and must be provided in the form of an unconditional citizens dividend sufficient for a decent life.

**Clive Menzies*
Political economist with a background in business and investment management
Founded the Critical Thinking research project at the Free University and is a member of the Occupy London Economics Working Group


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2014)

Πάντως, για να πω και του στραβού το δίκιο, οι εκκλησίες εδώ στο ΗΒ είναι οι μόνες εδραιωμένες οργανώσεις (του κατεστημένου) που φωνάζουν για την οικονομία κλπ. Από την αρχή της οικονομικής κρίσης, και όχι με γενικότητες, αλλά έχουν π.χ. χρηματοδοτήσει μελέτες για τη φτώχεια, την εξαιρετική έκθεση The lies we tell ourselves, π.χ. στην οποία ανατρέπουν με στοιχεία τις χαζομάρες που χρησιμοποιούνται για δικαιολογίες για την κοινωνική πολιτική (συνιστώ και σε μη-Άγγλους να το διαβάσουν, γιατί λίγο πολύ αυτά που λέει ισχύουν κι αλλού). Αυτό βέβαια δεν έχει κάνει τον κόσμο πιο θρήσκο, αλλά φαντάζομαι περισσότερο καλύπτει την ανάγκη της εκκλησίας να φαίνεται ότι κάνει κάτι.


----------

